# barium enema



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Can anybody tell me how far into the colon does a barium enema check?


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

I think that as long as there is no blockage, the BE let's the doctors see the entire colon.


----------

